# Bifen around garden?



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I started a garden this year. I'm due for my mid summer Bifen application. I'm wondering if there are and risks or concerns with spraying around the garden veggies or if i should just avoid spraying anywhere near that area.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

I have had similar concerns around my garden. Opted not to use anything with a long residual. I eventually decided to use products labeled as such: "For use in food and non-food areas of food handling, processing and storage areas."

Couple of options that give decent control (but very little residual, unfortunately):

Pyrethrum's (https://www.domyown.com/evergreen-pyrethrum-concentrate-p-1875.html)
Spinosad (https://www.domyown.com/captain-jacks-deadbug-brew-concentrate-p-1527.html)
Bacillus thuringiensis (https://www.domyown.com/monterey-bt-insecticide-p-2821.html)

I am able to knock down most pests with one or two applications of those. The downside is I need to inspect the plants regularly and most of these are kill on immediate contact type of products.

Additionally I put out a granular insect bait (Bayer Maxforce - https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-complete-granular-bait-p-1603.html) around my garden but not in it (and not where it could leach into my beds).

That's about all I have figured out to do, interested to see what others do as well.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't spray around the garden because I don't want it on my veggies. I also don't spray anything that flowers so I don't kill the insects that pollinate my garden. My primary target is mosquitos, so I spray the places they rest, like the underside of tree leaves, and in poorly ventilated, shady places around my house and landscape. Luckily veggie gardens and flowers have basically the opposite in preferences from mosquitos, so its easy to stay away!


----------

